# Much raved M.A.C shadows that doesn't work for u



## geeko (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know if this is the same as the other topic what mac e/s to avoid...but sometimes i try e/s that are much raved about on MUA and other people and i find that it doesn't suit me at all. Pls list those M.A.C e/s that are much raved by people but which u don't like/hate or is/are not suitable for u.

fOR me it has to be:
1. Club e/s (I'm sorry girls...but this color just doesn't work for me), i think it has to do with my skintone....it just turn brownish grey on my lids making me look as if i'm punched in the eye (even though i've put an e/s base) I know many girls like this a lot....but oh well...i think my skintone just clashes with this color. Too bad.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont care much for club or blue brown pigment either, honestly i've never really seen it look fabulous on anyone


----------



## lemurian (Jan 2, 2007)

For me Trax falls into this category.  It was one of the first MAC products that I bought because I read that it was a best seller, and I love the *idea* of a dark purple with gold glitter, but Trax just makes me look like I've had my ass kicked.  It's the most unflattering shade of bruise ever.  Gah!  I've seen it look hot in an EOTD here and there, but it's always used sparingly in the crease or the wearer is very dark skinned.  I cannot pull it off no how


----------



## fairytale22 (Jan 2, 2007)

Blue Brown for sure, I just think the color is really unflattering on me.


----------



## tracie (Jan 2, 2007)

Coppering.  It totally made me look like a crack whore..

I'm not a big fan of Trax either.


----------



## tinagrzela (Jan 2, 2007)

Prose and Fancy...god, I looked like I got in a fight and lost, badly!!


----------



## Ella_ (Jan 2, 2007)

Parrot / kicky blue. It makes me look seriously ill. I dont know why it makes me look sick, maybe the slight green in it. Either way its a huge pain in the ass because I paid $58US for the liza pm quad for the colour and now I cant use it


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 2, 2007)

Parrot, Electric Eel and Sushi Flower - those colors just look ridiculous on me.

Quarry/Blackberry - These make me look like I have bruises on my eyelids.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 2, 2007)

Carbon, it's just too harsh.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 2, 2007)

All Girl pigment!  The only thing I've done with it is put it in nail polish haha.  It just doesn't look good!


----------



## BlahWah (Jan 2, 2007)

Trax.  Bought on my first purchase for my wedding day and I can barely get it to show/last, nevermind show well.  It just becomes bruisey on me. =(


----------



## cinnamongurlee (Jan 2, 2007)

woodwinked eyeshadow.  it was just awful on me!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 2, 2007)

Blue Brown. I feel like I bitch about it all the time (LOL actually I do). I have made it work once, but it's just too much to do, IMO. It should just WORK.


----------



## mellimello (Jan 2, 2007)

All Girl & Trax.

I seriously HATE All Girl lol


----------



## leppy (Jan 2, 2007)

Moth Brown = Dirty Wet Pavement on me, not a good look.

Trax makes me look like I got punched by someone with an uneven distribution of gold glitter on their knuckles.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh wow, I just baught trax and wore it once by just brushing it on lightly since I was going to work but I hated everything about it.  The color just looked blah and I found myself looking in the miror later thinking WFT...ewwww.  That was with no base though.  I'm going to give it a few more times before I give up cause I'd really hate to consider it a waste.


----------



## Goldilocks_bd (Jan 2, 2007)

Rose Pigment. Doesn't seem to work anywhere on me.


----------



## bruinshorty (Jan 2, 2007)

Cranberry makes me look ill.


Trax works well for me though


----------



## Aprilrobin (Jan 2, 2007)

It's funny - the one that I hear most people say they can't get to work for them are my absolute favorites.. like Blue-Brown. That is my all time favorite anything from MAC!

The items I can never get to work from me are all these great nude lipsticks that everyone loves like Hug Me and Blankety. I'm  very warm toned with highly pigmented lips, yet I am pale. OMG - SOOOOOO gross. I look diseased.
And Taupe e/s.. I keep trying and it just keeps not working.


----------



## redambition (Jan 2, 2007)

i have to be very careful with parfait amour... it's a liner or crease colour only for me, otherwise i look like i was punched. it's such a pity because i love the colour.

another one that doesn't work... arena. looked great on my hand, not so good on me.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pompous Blue for sure *shakes fist* i bought it cos it looked fab in hauls, and FOTDs and also it was highly talked about so i got it. Major Disappointed


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_i dont care much for Club or Blue Brown pigment either, honestly i've never really seen it look fabulous on anyone_

 

*Preppygirl (on this forum) wears Club and BB Pmnt. *very* well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

  I have to be very careful with parfait amour... it's a liner or crease colour only for me, otherwise i look like i was punched. it's such a pity because i love the colour.  
 
*I second that!!!!  Parfait Amour looks tres terrible on me!!!! *


----------



## mskitchmas (Jan 2, 2007)

slip pink. 

ewww & yucka.


----------



## user79 (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cinnamongurlee* 

 
_woodwinked eyeshadow.  it was just awful on me!_

 
Wow, that's a first! I can understand some of the other ones mentioned here but Woodwinked is so universally flattering!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 2, 2007)

woodwinked and amberlights are two that while they're pretty on etc., take a lot of work to look "right" for me. 

which is odd because I hear so many people rave about them. *sigh*


----------



## Tinkerbell9245 (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought Trax since the MA said it would look good on my skin tone, and I just look like my eyes are bruised instead


----------



## Glitziegal (Jan 2, 2007)

I had problems making Trax, Slip Pink, and Cranberry look good.  Trax and Cranberry make me look like roadkill, slip pink just doesn't do anything at all.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 2, 2007)

coco beach.. ugh... looks HORRIBLE on my eyes!


----------



## Ambi (Jan 2, 2007)

Steamy was bright green [ick!] on me, on everyone else it looks so pretty bluish/teal but on me there was not a hint a blue.

I really hate the inconsistant gold glitter in Trax, I wish it came without the glitter.

Cranberry was brown on me, I'm really fair so I was surprised how different it looked on 'cause usually all colors look the same on me as they look in the pot.


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Jan 2, 2007)

Satin Taupe sometimes makes me look bruised.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Jan 2, 2007)

jewel blue turns up nasty green no matter what base I use and bitter too


----------



## Sprout (Jan 2, 2007)

Parrot doesn't really work for me.  Too loud.


----------



## Cruella (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm another person who can't get Trax to work for her. It came highly recommended because I have bluish-green eyes but it did nothing for me.

Mulch turns very red on me & makes me look tired; Cranberry makes my eyelids look raw.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Jan 2, 2007)

blue brown pigment makes me look unhealthy. i tried using it with blue peep fluidline, and omg. i kept looking in the mirror and thinking "why do i look so sick?" when i washed it off and put on shimpagne instead, i looked way better.

sushi flower makes me look like i've been crying and rubbing my eyes


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 3, 2007)

Some e/s have to be used in combos and then, they work really well: it's the case with Sushi Flower or Cranberry for me. And, when I first tried Blue-Brown pigment, I was like: "mmmm did someone smash me in the face when I was sleeping or what??" !! For the rec I'm NC15. It went reddish on me, but depends on the light... since then I use it a lot with other colors (it's totally amazing with Electric Eel on lower lashline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and it's one of my fav piment. Sometime eyeshadows need to be (re)discover !


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jan 3, 2007)

ugh.  Hug Me l/s looks like absolute ass on me.  I am super warm toned and have really pigmented lips with dark hair and medium skin (NC 30).  

as far as shadows are concerned -- sushi flower, satellite dreams


----------



## geeko (Jan 4, 2007)

i wanted to get sushi flower but the MA told me it's not suitable for my skintone as it will make my eye look swollen. It looks pretty in the pan though


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 4, 2007)

Another vote for Trax.  It's a toughie to use without making me look like I have allergies (red eyes)!  Too bad, because it is soooo pretty in the pan!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wow, that's a first! I can understand some of the other ones mentioned here but Woodwinked is so universally flattering!_

 
I love Woodwinked on other people but hate it on me...along with Honey Lust and Amber Lights.


----------



## captodometer (Jan 4, 2007)

Old Gold pigment.  It looks beautiful in the jar, but is a wretched bile yellow green on my skin.  I look like I need to be on the liver transplant list when I wear it


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

I have the damndest time making purples look good. Parfait amour is the worst. I love the color, but it just looks like I colored on my lids with a crayon...all uneven and splotchy. No good. I craaaave a bright purple that works.


----------



## Painkiller (Jan 4, 2007)

Shroom. I hear all these great things about it, but it's one of the many colors that don't show up/don't look good on my pasty ass.


----------



## GirlieQ (Jan 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wow, that's a first! I can understand some of the other ones mentioned here but Woodwinked is so universally flattering!_

 
2nd that.  I thought it worked for everyone.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 5, 2007)

Trax!! Made me look like a domestic abuse victim (not meant to be offensive)


----------



## Kim. (Jan 5, 2007)

Amberlights just doesn't look right and blue brown I'm so in love with the color but I don't know about it on me...


----------



## sandsonik (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, I thought I was the only one Amber Lights didn't work for...it seems to look lovely on so many people.  On me, it looks wet, very bright, and somehow it makes my lids look almost scaly!  I guess it reveals every flaw...thought maybe I was putting it on too thick.


----------



## lvgz (Jan 7, 2007)

WOW. you guys that hate trax should try trax over cranberry. its wonderful for smokey looks.


----------



## Prismique (Jan 7, 2007)

Amberlights for me also. It's really the only one I've come across that I can't make work.


----------



## LuvBeMac (Jan 7, 2007)

sushi flower, budding beauty..pinks anyway


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 7, 2007)

I am an NW25 with brown hair and eyes.  I can play around with and make most things work, but Jete...Blaaaa.  It is too much work and I don't even want to make it work.  It is too transparent looking.  

Well, now that I've said that, I've laid down a challenge to myself and I will probably give it another go.


----------



## discokie (Jan 23, 2007)

all girl pigment! looks horrible on me :/


----------



## kalice (Jan 24, 2007)

pink opal on my eyes makes me look all bloated and swollen! NOT flattering!


----------



## FrazzledOne (Jan 25, 2007)

Parrot, Cranberry, and any of the in your face purples and red-violet colors.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 25, 2007)

Lucky Green!


----------



## Katja (Jan 26, 2007)

*
Club e/s was the first e/s I bought, and I find that I don't reach for it a lot because I can't find a good way for it to work on me.

Amber Lights just fades into my skintone, and Expensive Pink does not look good on me either.

And C-thru l/g is way too milky on me.  I look like I just smoked a bunch of crack and ate a whole box of powdered donuts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## chocula (Jan 26, 2007)

2nd Lucky Green.
Woodwinked and Mythology... both turn orange on me.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Jan 26, 2007)

Black Tied - I am too pale for any type of black on my face
Parfait Amour - I look bruised
Chrome Yellow - I look jaundiced
Pompous Blue - I look like have too much blue e/s on


----------



## totoro (Jan 27, 2007)

endless love.
barely shows up, even if I try putting a ton of it on


----------



## Pythia (Feb 13, 2007)

Vex was just horrible on me. Made me look ill I think.
I sold it.


----------



## MacArtist (Feb 15, 2007)

For the Trax haters lol

I love to use the Macroviolet Fluidline as an eyeashadow base all over the lid and then pack Trax over it, it's gorgeous! If you don't have Macroviolet as a MA to give you a sample of it for you to try. Try using one of the bronze color e/s as the crease color. Yummy! 

Don't be a hater until you've tried this!


----------



## *luvmash* (Jul 9, 2007)

Bumping this thread! Is there anyway to eliminate the orangeness in woodwinked? It's just so gorgeous in the pan


----------



## liv (Jul 9, 2007)

I have to say Woodwinked as well.  It just translates as really orangey on me as well (NW15), and I can't figure out a way to bring out the golden tones I see in the pot.  Sigh.


----------



## talk2mesun (Jul 9, 2007)

electric eel ,chrome yellow, bitter and woodwinked


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 9, 2007)

Carbon for me- its such a pain to blend and it gets everywhere!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 13, 2007)

Falling Star doesn't look burgundy to me at all.

Beauty Marked - doesn't lool special on me like it does in it's pan.

i agree with the person who says we need to (re)discover the colors....

i finally figured out how to use Cinders from MAC Delights Trend palette - layer over Tease n Teal, with a little Gorgeous Gold in inner corner (i have such a hard time with GG, too)

Club is hard to work with, but i find layering it over Beige-ing s/s brings out the green in it more.

*sigh*  i just wished i had an "eye" and automatically knew what colors would work well together.


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 13, 2007)

i know i'm going to get crap for this, but the whole barbie loves mac line.  love the concept, but the colors were all so similar to other mac e/s i already owned or were just sorta blah.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_i know i'm going to get crap for this, but the whole barbie loves mac line.  love the concept, but the colors were all so similar to other mac e/s i already owned or were just sorta blah._

 
Barbie loves MAC was kind of underwhelming in general.  I expected everything to be out of this world, and it was only so, so.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 13, 2007)

sushi flower makes me look like i've been rubbing my eyes. i'm trying to layer it over stuff, but i haven't succeeded to make it look nice yet.


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GalleyGirl* 

 
_Black Tied - I am too pale for any type of black on my face
Parfait Amour - I look bruised
*Chrome Yellow - I look jaundiced*
Pompous Blue - I look like have too much blue e/s on_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talk2mesun* 

 
_electric eel ,*chrome yellow*, bitter and woodwinked_

 
one of the MA at MAC used Claire de Lune e/s from Moonbathe and applied Chrome Yellow over it and buffed the two together so the pearl/shimmer of Claire de Lune showed through and its color turned Chrome Yellow into a creamy shimmery yellow. it looked very wearable.

i think you can use Hush or Jest instead of Claire de Lune if you don't have it.

i can't wear Overgrown, it has too much yellow for me and make me look sallow (which i already am w/o makeup) and sick.


----------



## TangoMango (Jul 15, 2007)

Black Tied and Jewel Blue!

Black Tied- It goes on too sheer for my liking and it's difficult to blend. Also, I hate that it gets everywhere. 

Jewel Blue- I don't know what possessed me to buy it. It's so unflattering on me and it's a pain to blend. I've tried using it as a crease colour but it ended up ruining the look.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_i dont care much for club or blue brown pigment either, honestly i've never really seen it look fabulous on anyone_

 
I would suggest that you layer Blue Brown or Club with 

Lilt 
Gladabout 
Antiqued 
Coppering 
Shimmermoss 
Plumage (for a shimmery smoky eye) 
It will look great.  Blend the heck out of it.  The Queen of Blending did a Blue Brown look ... made me go out and buy it and I love it.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 18, 2007)

another for woodwinked, i look sick when i have this on.


----------



## ratmist (Jul 18, 2007)

Practically all of the greens.  I don't know if it's a personal preference thing or what, but if I wear green, I always feel like an Asian hooker slut (I'm half Filipino just in case anyone thinks that's a racist jab at Asians - it isn't).  Worst offenders are Kelly Green pig, Chartreuse pig, and Golden Olive.  All of them make me look jaundiced, a-la hepatitis (I had Hep A a long time ago so maybe the green + jaundice gives me flashbacks.)  The only one that is *marginally* passable is the Humid, but I'm not a big fan.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 18, 2007)

stars n' rockets. 
it looks so beautiful in the pot...and then i put it on my lids and it looks so light. i just bought a shadestick so hopefully that will help...i used paint as a base,but it really did nothing to stars and rockets. 

also, i hate contrast. it is my least favourite eyeshdawo. i can never ever get it to work.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 18, 2007)

Shroom... it is almost the same color as my skin and looks horrible.


----------



## girlambrosia (Jul 19, 2007)

Woodwinked is okay if I combine it with other colours, and don't have it 'next' to skin. Worn alone, as a wash, it looks like I have dirty eyes. Worn alone, packed on, it looks like I have dirty, shimmery eyes 

That said, it looks mighty pretty in the pan...

Electric Eel also dislikes me, as do many other blues. Oh, and must I always look so ugly in Sushi Flower? So many girls rock it, just - me? No.

Club looks awesome with a little Shimmermoss and smoked out, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great going-out look.


----------



## Joke (Jul 19, 2007)

I have moss green eyes and all those reddish e/s that can give bruised looks, just look wonderfull on me.
That being said, I'm really sad that I can't wear blue shades well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Joke (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ductapemyheartt* 

 
_stars n' rockets. 
it looks so beautiful in the pot...and then i put it on my lids and it looks so light. i just bought a shadestick so hopefully that will help...i used paint as a base,but it really did nothing to stars and rockets. 

also, i hate contrast. it is my least favourite eyeshdawo. i can never ever get it to work._

 
I don't know if you have Pink Pearl pigment but it's almost the same color as Stars N Rockets and shows up more. I (dumb ass) bought them both and usually wear Pink Pearl pigment as a base and pack StarsNRockets on top.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtist* 

 
_For the Trax haters lol

I love to use the Macroviolet Fluidline as an eyeashadow base all over the lid and then pack Trax over it, it's gorgeous! If you don't have Macroviolet as a MA to give you a sample of it for you to try. Try using one of the bronze color e/s as the crease color. Yummy! 

Don't be a hater until you've tried this!_

 
It looks HOT over Crimsonaire Shadestick and over Sea Me Shadestick!!!


----------



## jardinaires (Jul 22, 2007)

i bought overgrown because it was le and i loved the color in the pot. kind of a random purchase i guess. but it looks like crap on my skin, it's too yellow and it goes on really chalky almost, with the gold reflects in it. 

also, romp looked fantastic on me in the store, the MA used the 217 brush to blend it softly over my lid with ricepaper on my browbone. i tried that when i got home and the color was too rusty looking on my skin. i looked sick. i guess the lighting in the store made it look more flattering :/


----------

